
Deep-Learning machine writes music in the style of Bach - seycombi
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603137/deep-learning-machine-listens-to-bach-then-writes-its-own-music-in-the-same-style/
======
seycombi
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1612.01010v1](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1612.01010v1)

DeepBach: A Steerable Model for Bach Chorales Generation - Gaëtan Hadjeres,
François Pachet (3 Dec 2016)

